# O sole mio first test



## EisaMoo (Dec 23, 2012)

This is a vocal test of o sole mio. I really have no pronunciation experience, this is just for the sound. Tell me what you guys think. I'm a spinto baritone.

http://www.mediafire.com/?ddzg1hi9y16kk1j


----------



## EisaMoo (Dec 23, 2012)

Also I just woke up, that's why my voice seems a bit drowsy and is all weird.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

After your several disclaimers: 

"my diction is not all that great, "I just woke up, that's why my voice seems a bit drowsy and is all weird."

I felt completely disinclined to click on the link and listen. 

Even as an aspiring student, you have to know you are expected to deliver your optimum if you are presenting anything at all.
Next time, please, be ready with at least that much before you think to hit "Record."


----------



## EisaMoo (Dec 23, 2012)

ok. Anyone else


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

It might sound as if PetrB isn't that nice, but he does have a point. If you just woke up, it might not be a good idea to start recording.

Regardless, I personally listened and I do like your voice colour. What I don't like as much (speaking as a fellow amateur) is your caprino/tremolo (very fast vibrato). It usually is the result of poor support. As said, very nice voice timbre, though.

Don't worry about diction as much yet [don't disregard it, however], it'll come in time as you learn the languages through (self-)study.


----------



## laeo222 (May 23, 2013)

Sound is good one very heart touching sound which is woke up early in the morning i download this sound and play at the morning because such a sweet voice is very happy to me...


----------



## laeo222 (May 23, 2013)

laeo222 said:


> Sound is good one very heart touching sound which is woke up early in the morning i download this sound and play at the morning because such a sweet voice is very happy to me...


are you agree with me?


----------



## laeo222 (May 23, 2013)

laeo222 said:


> Sound is good one very heart touching sound which is woke up early in the morning i download this sound and play at the morning because such a sweet voice is very happy to me...


any comment?

Pallet Scale


----------

